

Unexpected Senate Action on NSA Reform Bill - uptown
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2014/11/13/unexpected_senate_action_on_nsa_reform_bill

======
uptown
"If the bill is passed, it would likely end the political debate about NSA
surveillance of American citizens."

I can't say I agree with that.

